# [INTP WOMEN] Monthly Bleeding



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Curious to see how this one goes.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker (May 11, 2014)

Hehe I realize my ignorance.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm an ENTJ and my personality doesn't change during my menstrual cycle.

I am quicker to anger. Although my tolerance and patience is the same, I am more prone to speak out about it. I do get mood swings. But I am still very much a Te. 

Physically, I get cramping pain, bloating, and headaches.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm INTJ, not INTP, but I experience no discernable difference in mood during or preceding menstruation. I might get grumpy if my cramps are bad enough but I do not get more emotional nor do I get weird cravings. I make sure to get adequate iron though and drink lots of water. 

It is an unremarkable few days every month.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@ThoughtfulThinker

It occurs to me that your assumption is incorrect that INTPs are somehow less emotional than INFPs. Thinking and feeling are more properly looked upon as "evaluation tools," rather than expressive of who's more emotional. A feeler "filters" their assessments of things through their feelings, a thinker "filters" their assessments of things through their thoughts.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm an ISTP, not an INTP, but I get irritable when I'm on my period.

After all, there's fucking blood coming from my vagina. And cramps.

One question. There are people who faint at the sight of blood. How do women with this condition cope with menstruating?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

stultum said:


> I'm an ISTP, not an INTP, but I get irritable when I'm on my period.
> 
> After all, there's fucking blood coming from my vagina. And cramps.
> 
> One question. There are people who faint at the sight of blood. How do women with this condition cope with menstruating?


I too have asked this question but I think if it comes from you and you know why it's there, it's less scary. Obviously when there's blood elsewhere or whenever, it's not supposed to be there therefore is a shock?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

stultum said:


> I'm an ISTP, not an INTP, but I get irritable when I'm on my period.
> 
> After all, there's fucking blood coming from my vagina. And cramps.
> 
> One question. There are people who faint at the sight of blood. How do women with this condition cope with menstruating?


I wonder if there's a difference when it's your own blood, or someone elses?


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't feel big changes actually. A little bit more moody perhaps, that's it.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I become moody as hell.


----------

